# Dish Network Local Sports in HD Rolling Blackouts



## G from Medina (May 11, 2010)

I live in the Cleveland area and have been experiencing the loss of high definition telecasts of local sports events (on random nights). It is very frustrating to sit in front of a nice HD TV to watch a standard definition mess. FYI:The Indians are broadcast on Sportstime Ohio (STO; 431) and the Cavs are on FoxSports Ohio (425). *All games are broadcast by STO are provided in high defintion*. When I contacted DN customer service, I was told the game was "blacked out" - could be regional / team restrictions (not their problem). After many poor customer service experiences (phone and internet), I contacted someone at STO (at least they are local). One of the managers informed me that *Dish Network has purchased the entire 2010 season in high defintion* for the Indians. He also informed me that on random nights, Dish Network will use "rolling blackouts" of the HD feed in various local markets to free up bandwidth for other events in HD.

If lack of bandwidth is the problem (possibly due to their satellite failure 2 years ago), when can we expect these "rolling blackouts" to stop? Are they only going to get worse with the addition of more local HD sports and events. I would like Dish Network to acknowledge the issue on their end and, at the very least, significantly improve their customer service. I like DN; however, I'm willing to drop their service if their product continues to falter.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It's due to lack of 24/7 HD feeds of RSNs and lack of bandwidth to turn on all HD feeds.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Same issue with Fox Sports Ohio/Cinci. All the Reds games are in HD but Dish does not broadcast all of them in HD. Usually the Tuesday game has been SD. (though not tonight) Friday vs. St Louis is in SD.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

Lots of us are having the same problem and yes it is very very aggravating when it happens, which is about twice a week at least for me on SNY. 

We have been talking about it in this thread for a while.

maybe a mod would like to merge the threads?


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

BTW, its Tuesday and so far we are 0-3 on SNY with Mets games this week being in HD. This is really getting out of hand. Dish showing HD games should not have the same record as the Mets

The fact that this is even a topic of discussion is ridiculous.

Anyone have any insight as to when E* might ever get enough bandwidth to solve this problem or if they even care to?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

mcss1985 said:


> BTW, its Tuesday and so far we are 0-3 on SNY with Mets games this week being in HD. This is really getting out of hand. Dish showing HD games should not have the same record as the Mets
> 
> The fact that this is even a topic of discussion is ridiculous.
> 
> Anyone have any insight as to when E* might ever get enough bandwidth to solve this problem or if they even care to?


I am just glad we don't have this problem, during college football season.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> I am just glad we don't have this problem, during college football season.


lol, yeah that's because almost none of the college games are shown in HD anyways since Dish doesn't have 24/7 RSN HD feeds.

But I see your point. It is someone easy to take knowing that there is no chance of seeing any of those games in HD rather than the guessing game and disappointment faced with each night with baseball games.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

mcss1985 said:


> lol, yeah that's because almost none of the college games are shown in HD anyways since Dish doesn't have 24/7 RSN HD feeds.
> 
> But I see your point. It is someone easy to take knowing that there is no chance of seeing any of those games in HD rather than the guessing game and disappointment faced with each night with baseball games.


Actually the only reason I even carry the Multisports package during College football season, as all the games that are broadcast in HD, you can get, and the stupid, Pro sports blackouts, don't come into play.


----------



## G from Medina (May 11, 2010)

From other threads, I figured this issue was going on around the country; but I didn't know how often it was happening. *I want to know if anyone has information from E* about a plan to increase their capacities?* I can understand the problem; however, I do not accept their handling of questions concerning local sports HD programming (passing the blame and making me feel stupid for asking). Currently, I have emails from 3 different service agents that have forward my messages (wink wink) to a higher corporate representative (who will supposedly contact me). Anyone with corporate contact information?


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Actually the only reason I even carry the Multisports package during College football season, as all the games that are broadcast in HD, you can get, and the stupid, Pro sports blackouts, don't come into play.


Really!?! I'll have to check that out this year. I don't watch a lot of college football on RSNs but I'm pretty sure the ones I saw last year were all in SD. Now they might have been encores for all I know as I probably wasn't playing that close of attention.

I just don't ever recall seeing any college anything in HD on a RSN, but like I said never made a point to check for certain.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

mcss1985 said:


> Really!?! I'll have to check that out this year. I don't watch a lot of college football on RSNs but I'm pretty sure the ones I saw last year were all in SD. Now they might have been encores for all I know as I probably wasn't playing that close of attention.
> 
> I just don't ever recall seeing any college anything in HD on a RSN, but like I said never made a point to check for certain.


The rebroadcasts during the week are SD, but the Saturday Live games are HD, not every RSN has HD game feed, and so you will see some SD games as well. Several times during the Year, games would run long, and the RSN carrying the HD feed stayed HD, until about 30 seconds after the game was over, so don't count on watching post game interviews if a game goes long. On the HD channel. The NFL Redzone is included as well, with the multipsports package.


----------



## Unclejeff (Mar 10, 2004)

It happens quite often with Giants games. It is a real bummer to record an advertised (well, it does appear in the program guide..) game and spend the day avoiding sports broadcasts so I can watch the game when I get home.....just to sit and stare at that invitation to check back again for HD Broadcast.

They could have at least pulled it from the guide...and/or write some software to fall back on standard definition recording.

Yes, I know I could be recording both events at once....why should I have to?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Unclejeff said:


> It happens quite often with Giants games. It is a real bummer to record an advertised (well, it does appear in the program guide..) game and spend the day avoiding sports broadcasts so I can watch the game when I get home.....just to sit and stare at that invitation to check back again for HD Broadcast.
> 
> They could have at least pulled it from the guide...and/or write some software to fall back on standard definition recording.
> 
> Yes, I know I could be recording both events at once....why should I have to?


Not sure how to make that happen, but thats a great idea. If the game isn't on the HD version of 4xx, record the game on the SD version of 4xx. Dish knows when they through the switch, and when a game is not on the HD version of a channel


----------



## hdgeek433 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeh the same has been happening when I was watching the Kings games in HD. Hopefully they fix the issue by the NBA season. Does anyone know when they will start adding full-time RSN'S? They did add a new satellite. Will they fix this issue? Some of the home Kings games were not on CSN CALIFORNIA HD, so I had to watch it in SD. I do hope they add the RSN'S SOON.


----------



## slt101 (Jun 18, 2010)

I used to get every reason from Dish why they didn't have certain games in HD. The usual answer was that the game is not in HD and they have no control over it. After I prove their answers wrong they finally admitted that YES they don't have the bandwidth to do all of the games in HD. I asked them what is going to happen when hockey,basketball and football start and there are even more games but they wouldn't answer that question. They told me they will continue with the part time RSN's in HD untill at least next year when they hope to have more bandwidth available. I was with Dish for over 12 years and finally made the move to Direct TV because of this problem. I can't believe how much better the HD picture is on Direct compared to Dish's "lite HD" especially on the baseball games.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> It's due to lack of 24/7 HD feeds of RSNs and lack of bandwidth to turn on all HD feeds.


Charley will tell us that that doesn't happen, but he's wrong. Also, the CSRs at DISH know very little about blackouts. I was blown away by what they told me.
My favorite was when a CSR told me that the Indians-Royals' game was blacked out because of a national blackout. Cleveland's local affiliate was broadcasting it, but he said they had the national rights. I said, "So you're telling me that the Kansas City broadcasters and camera crew are both at the game doing their job but nobody can see it?" He said, "Yes", and I told him he was crazy.


----------



## Eksynyt (Feb 8, 2008)

Game 2 of Seattle at Boston is not in HD tonight. Great work Dish. Looks like I will be switching to DirecTV soon.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Dish's handling of the Red's and their West Coast games against the Dodgers and Giants has been terrible. Games Joined in Progress (JIP) , HD feeds not on at the start of the game. Terrible, no other way to put it.

I prefer Dish in every way except their handling of sports. They are light years behind Directv.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

brucegrr said:


> Dish's handling of the Red's and their West Coast games against the Dodgers and Giants has been terrible. Games Joined in Progress (JIP) , HD feeds not on at the start of the game. Terrible, no other way to put it.
> 
> I prefer Dish in every way except their handling of sports. They are light years behind Directv.


Its almost like someday in Dish upper management really dislikes Baseball. Just can't be that many games going on to cause the problem. Seems strange, and I know it happens with baseball, and Basketball, but it doesn't happen with college football on Saturdays. 
I can't fathom the difference unless somebody upstairs says Baseball? Screw Baseball, save the bandwidth.


----------



## speedboat (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't offer as many PPV movies during times when they need the bandwidth to broadcast live events on RSN in HD!

Twins in HD vs SD is certainly a good reason to switch back to cable or investigate DirectTV.

It is so disappointing to sit down for a game and watch fuzzy (aka SD) baseball. How did we do it in the past... oh yeah... looked fine on a 25" (huge at the time) screen.


----------



## hdgeek433 (Aug 19, 2010)

On Dishnetwork's website it says Fox Sports North coming in 24/7 HD under TV Listings on channel 436. I also sent an email to dish about csn california HD 24/7 and csn bay- area and they said that they sent the request to the programming department. Let's see what happends now. I hope they add full time rsn's HD by the NBA season. Someone else should email or call them to add full time rsn's like CSN CALIFORNIA HD 24/7 and CSN BAY-AREA HD 24/7.


----------



## slt101 (Jun 18, 2010)

hdgeek433 said:


> On Dishnetwork's website it says Fox Sports North coming in 24/7 HD under TV Listings on channel 436. I also sent an email to dish about csn california HD 24/7 and csn bay- area and they said that they sent the request to the programming department. Let's see what happends now. I hope they add full time rsn's HD by the NBA season. Someone else should email or call them to add full time rsn's like CSN CALIFORNIA HD 24/7 and CSN BAY-AREA HD 24/7.


Charlie said a couple of months ago that they would like (doesn't mean they will) to have some fulltime HD RSN's by later next year. They also hope to have more games in HD by then instead of their rolling blackout's of games in HD like they have now. Thats why I left Dish last month after 12 years for Direct. All of my RSN's are in HD fulltime and now I even get the Yes network. I will also have my hockey in HD this year too. It's nice not having to wonder if your game will be in HD or not.


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

Get the same business out here in Cali. "Sometimes" HD games are broadcast in HD, "sometimes" the HD is "JIP" and "sometimes" (seems like most of the time) they just come across SD. So it's not just in Ohio, folks.

I like Dish for the 211K's EHD capability to convert to a single channel DVR but the absence of MLB network and the careless handling of this RSN (or JIP or whatever you call it) issue has me investigating the alternatives in anticipation of my contract being up soon.

my .02


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Its that time of year, so I added MultiSports package today. I haven't noticed this in the past during College Football season, but will keep a very close eye on it.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

karrank% said:


> Get the same business out here in Cali. "Sometimes" HD games are broadcast in HD, "sometimes" the HD is "JIP" and "sometimes" (seems like most of the time) they just come across SD. So it's not just in Ohio, folks.
> 
> I like Dish for the 211K's EHD capability to convert to a single channel DVR but the absence of MLB network and the careless handling of this RSN (or JIP or whatever you call it) issue has me investigating the alternatives in anticipation of my contract being up soon.
> 
> my .02


MLB Network is the best sports specific channel out there. I had to dump a provider and jump to another just to get this great network. Chances are DISH will never offer it.


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

paja said:


> MLB Network is the best sports specific channel out there. I had to dump a provider and jump to another just to get this great network. Chances are DISH will never offer it.


Agreed. Got to watch the MLBN launch, & the perfect game telecast, all that non-espn-hysterical coverage. Loved it.


----------



## Beanie (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't even see the SD version of the Reds tonight. Buddy is watching the HD version on his time warner feed though. Not cool!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Beanie said:


> I don't even see the SD version of the Reds tonight. Buddy is watching the HD version on his time warner feed though. Not cool!!


It is in SD on 427 ... not blacked out for me in Northern Indiana.


----------



## Beanie (Jan 8, 2008)

SD 427 isn't an option for me in ohio..weird!


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Its on Channel 414 as well.


----------



## Beanie (Jan 8, 2008)

my cousin is watching it across town on sd 427.. I give up! LOL


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Beanie said:


> my cousin is watching it across town on sd 427.. I give up! LOL


Perhaps he has Multi-Sport?

I have a similar issue with Fox Detroit ... I can watch the Tigers local games on Fox Detroit but I don't get the channel without Multi-Sport.


----------



## Beanie (Jan 8, 2008)

Give me the dunce cap. Had the channel locked out...... :nono2:


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

I was watching the Oklahoma State vs Washington State game this past Saturday night on our RSN. I was surprised it was not in HD. At half time I went to a bar to watch the 2nd half with friends -- sure enough, their Direct TV feed was in HD. So it IS happening with College Football!! Also, Direct TV carries the local station that carries the NBA Mavericks in HD -- Dish does NOT.

VERY Irritating!!


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

wreck said:


> I was watching the Oklahoma State vs Washington State game this past Saturday night on our RSN. I was surprised it was not in HD. At half time I went to a bar to watch the 2nd half with friends -- sure enough, their Direct TV feed was in HD. So it IS happening with College Football!! Also, Direct TV carries the local station that carries the NBA Mavericks in HD -- Dish does NOT.
> 
> VERY Irritating!!


Very Strange and Very irritating. According to the HDSPORTSGUIDE, last week, the WAZZU vs OK ST game wasn't in HD. I was going to watch it as I MSP on 426, noticed the SD only feed went the the site, and the WAZZU vs OK St wasn't on the HD list.

Here are the games for this week that will have a HD feed. We should track them. As Dish is MISSING College games this year in HD.

Complete CFB High Definition Listings 
DATE TIME (ET) DESCRIPTION NETWORK 
9/10/2010 7:00 PM West Virginia at Marshall ESPN (720p) 
9/10/2010 10:15 PM UTEP at Houston ESPN (720p) 
9/11/2010 12:00 PM San Jose St. at Wisconsin ESPN (720p) 
9/11/2010 12:00 PM Georgia at South Carolina ESPN2 (720p) 
*9/11/2010 12:00 PM Georgia Tech at Kansas FSN HD * *NO DISH HD FEED. SD ONLY*
9/11/2010 12:00 PM Michigan St. vs. Florida Atlantic ESPNU (720p) 
9/11/2010 12:00 PM Hawai'i at Army CBS C (1080i) 
9/11/2010 12:00 PM South Dakota at Minnesota BTN (720p) 
9/11/2010 12:00 PM Illinois St. at Northwestern BTN (720p) 
9/11/2010 12:00 PM Western Illinois at Purdue BTN (720p) 
9/11/2010 12:00 PM USF at Florida SEC Net HD 
9/11/2010 12:00 PM Duke at Wake Forest Raycom HD 
9/11/2010 3:30 PM Michigan at Notre Dame NBC (1080i) 
9/11/2010 3:30 PM Florida St. at Oklahoma ABC (720p)/ESPN2 
9/11/2010 3:30 PM Iowa St. at Iowa ABC (720p)/ESPN2 
9/11/2010 3:30 PM Colorado at California FSN HD 
9/11/2010 3:30 PM Kent St. at Boston College ESPNU (720p) 
9/11/2010 3:30 PM Georgia Southern at Navy CBS C (1080i) 
9/11/2010 3:40 PM Miami (FL) at Ohio St. ESPN (720p) 
9/11/2010 4:00 PM BYU at Air Force Versus (1080i) 
9/11/2010 4:00 PM UNLV at Utah MTN (1080i) 
9/11/2010 7:00 PM Penn St. at Alabama ESPN (720p) 
9/11/2010 7:00 PM Oregon at Tennessee ESPN2 (720p) 
9/11/2010 7:00 PM Wyoming at Texas FSN HD 
9/11/2010 7:00 PM LSU at Vanderbilt ESPNU (720p) 
9/11/2010 7:00 PM UL-Monroe at Arkansas SEC/FSN Regional HD 
9/11/2010 7:30 PM NC State at UCF CBS College HD 
9/11/2010 7:30 PM Southern Illinois at Illinois BTN (720p) 
9/11/2010 7:30 PM Western Kentucky at Kentucky SEC/CSS HD 
9/11/2010 8:00 PM Texas Tech at New Mexico MTN (1080i) 
9/11/2010 9:00 PM Ole Miss at Tulane ESPN2 (720p) 
9/11/2010 10:00 PM Northern Arizona at Arizona St. FSN AZ HD 
9/11/2010 10:30 PM Stanford at UCLA ESPN (720p)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Tomorrow's games in HD on DISH ...

10:30am ET
S Dakota at Minnesota
W Illinois at Purdue

12:00pm ET
Georgia Tech at Kansas
S Florida at Florida

1:00pm ET
Rays at Blue Jays

3:30pm ET
Colorado at Cal

6:30pm ET
Pirates at Reds
Cubs at Brewers

7:00pm ET
Wyoming at Texas
LA-Monroe at Arkansas (2 feeds)
Twins at Indians
Orioles at Tigers
Pirates at Reds (2nd feed)

7:30pm ET
Diamondbacks at Rockies

8:00pm ET
Red Sox at A's

10:00pm ET
N Arizona at Arizona St

10:30pm ET
Virginia at USC


----------



## gyrfalcon (Sep 8, 2010)

Would both Eastern and Western Arc dishes have this problem/issue?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

gyrfalcon said:


> Would both Eastern and Western Arc dishes have this problem/issue?


Yes.

DISH has capacity for 12 simultaneous feeds on Western Arc and 11 simultaneous feeds on Eastern Arc. That may have worked when there were not a lot of simultaneous games in HD but it doesn't work now. Until capacity is increased there will always be games missed.


----------



## mikecat (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm having a similiar issue with the HD feed on ESPN2. Our local station is carrying the Wisconsin game and I cannot get the the Nebraska-Washington game in HD on 144 or 146.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

mikecat said:


> I'm having a similiar issue with the HD feed on ESPN2. Our local station is carrying the Wisconsin game and I cannot get the the Nebraska-Washington game in HD on 144 or 146.


You're not supposed to get the game in HD. It's SD only for you.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?page=coveragemaps2010


----------

